# Magia General > Entrevistas >  Entrevista a Dani DaOrtiz

## oskiper

A modo de avance, les paso sólo un tentempié de lo que fue mi entrevista con Dani DaOrtiz para el Blog de Magia...

1-    ¿Qué es la cartomagia para vos?

Desde muy pequeño supe que la magia no sólo sería mi pasión, sino también mi vida. Vivo por y para, y todo lo que tengo se lo debo a este bello arte. ¿Qué es la cartomagia para mi? Todo.

2-    ¿A qué edad o cuánto después de comenzar a aprender cartomagia te diste cuenta que tenías una habilidad fuera de lo ordinario?

Tengo la suerte que sólo la experiencia te puede ofrecer: Llevo desde los 14 años viajando y viviendo en diferentes puntos de este País. Hasta comenzar a salir fuera de España, he vivido pequeñas temporadas en muchos puntos del País, siempre por la inquietud hacia la magia. Esto hizo que me codease con maestros de la magia. Sin duda, mi época en Barcelona, de la mano de mi gran amigo Edgard, fue la que más me marcó, al conocer a ese otro genio y gran amigo, Gabi.  Quizás,  este aprendizaje que me brindó la experiencia, hizo que pensase mi magia desde la perspectiva del espectador y no desde la del mago.  Por eso no creo que mi habilidad sea fuera de lo normal. Quizás esa es la sensación que se tiene, cuando se ve una magia pensada desde otro punto de vista. Esto, que tantos buenos resultados me dio,  lo aprendí de Gabi.

3-    ¿Cuáles son las bases que tienes en cuenta para armar un show?, ¿Cómo te planteas y armas la presentación de un show y los hilados de los efectos para que el show tenga coherencia?

Si ves diez actuaciones mías, posiblemente veas los mismos efectos, realizados en momentos y situaciones diferentes. Dejo mucho al azar y el 90% sobrehila gracias a la improvisación.  Improviso la sesión, que NO los juegos. Sólo sé con qué juegos comienzo o acabo.
La improvisación hace que la sesión sea fresca y dinámica. También es cierto que mi actitud en escena me lo permite. Depende de las reacciones de los espectadores que salen a ayudarme, o incluso de la atmosfera marcada por el público, el orden de los juegos de una sesión varían. 
Me gusta estrenar cosas nuevas, aunque se me haya ocurrido minutos antes (si creo que es digno), amo el riesgo en la magia, lo imposible, lo no-lineal… Creo que todas estas emociones las transmito porque las siento de verdad. 

4-    ¿Cuánto tiempo te lleva armar y practicar un nuevo show?

Nunca me he sentado a escribir un espectáculo.   Tengo la suerte de trabajar mucho y como decía antes, de probar cosas nuevas, juegos, ideas y rutinas. Hago magia todos los días de mi vida, tanto si estoy trabajando o reunido con amigos, escribiendo, pensando o viajando… Los espectáculos se van creando poco a poco. Lo que no me gusta lo voy quitando y lo que funciona, lo intento mejorar. Así se va autocreando el espectáculo. 
Sólo hay un espectáculo donde sí estoy escribiendo y pensando sobre él, y será el que posiblemente comience a rodar para mediados de este año. Pero ese ya es otro tema.


5-    Muchos lectores del blog y del foro están dando sus primeros pasos en la magia, muchos tienen muchas ganas pero no saben bien por dónde empezar… ¿Qué consejos les darías?

Nunca me gustó dar consejos  porque mi punto de vista puede ser diferente a las inquietudes de los que comienzan. Pero si por algún lado deben empezar es por el principio. Todo llega. He visto a muchos principiantes dominar el “snap deal“  de Lennart, sin saber cómo se coge una baraja.  

6-    ¿Cuáles crees que son los libros fundamentales para comenzar con la cartomagia?

Creo que puedo coincidir con muchos magos al decirte: Cartomagia Fundamental  (Vicente Canuto) y la Gran escuela cartomágica (Roberto Giobbi) y la buena magia (Darwin Ortiz).  

7-    Si tuvieses que obligadamente aislarte en una isla desierta, ¿qué libros, DVDs, etc, de magia llevarías contigo? 

Como alguien dijo alguna vez, y creo que fue Jua Tamariz, yo me llevaría un espectador. La magia sin ellos no es nada. Si lo que me estás preguntando es cuales son mis libros preferidos, entonces te diría: Magia de Salón de Guy Hollingworth, Magia de cerca de Lewis Garson, cualquiera de los de Tamariz… La cartomagia y magia de salón de Hofzinser y cualquiera de Robert Houdin.

----------

